# 17" Rial Salerno Anthracite Winter Tire Setup



## brooski1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Just mounted the winter tire and wheels I got from Tirerack (thanks Gary) on my 328i. Tires are Dunlop SP Winter Sport 4D. Haven't tried them in the snow yet. This weekend might be the first test. The tires feel good in the dry. Nice ride. Since the tires aren't run flats I picked up a Slime Safety Spare just in case.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Looks good! I almost went with the Salernos, but ended up with the X10s. We might actually get some accumulation later this week to really see how they work.

P.S. - Nice color :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Great pics guys!


----------



## Seppo (May 12, 2014)

No pictures, but I am very happy with the looks and fitment of my Rial X10s from Tire Rack. The Salernos looked good, but I wanted 17 x 7.5 size, same as the OEM wheels, which led me to the X10 instead. The Rials look much nicer than I expected, and I have had compliments from some gearheads who noticed the wheels and the Nokian R2 runflat snow tires. I prefer these wheels' appearance to the OEMs. Too bad Tire Rack does not distribute Nokian tires, they did a great job as usual on my wheel order, thanks Gary!


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Seppo said:


> No pictures, but I am very happy with the looks and fitment of my Rial X10s from Tire Rack. The Salernos looked good, but I wanted 17 x 7.5 size, same as the OEM wheels, which led me to the X10 instead. The Rials look much nicer than I expected, and I have had compliments from some gearheads who noticed the wheels and the Nokian R2 runflat snow tires. I prefer these wheels' appearance to the OEMs. Too bad Tire Rack does not distribute Nokian tires, they did a great job as usual on my wheel order, thanks Gary!


I like the look of the X10's, but for a clean freak like me, they are a bigger pain in the ass to clean compared to the stock wheels. More nooks and crannies.


----------



## Seppo (May 12, 2014)

Duh, brain fade... not X10, I finally settled on Rial Quinto. Sorry about that. Anyhow, better looking than I expected, functioning well. Rial is one of the few European-made wheels readily available these days, other than maybe Borbet and BBS, and they are good value.


----------



## uansari1 (Dec 6, 2015)

frank325 said:


> I like the look of the X10's, but for a clean freak like me, they are a bigger pain in the ass to clean compared to the stock wheels. More nooks and crannies.


Not if you get the black ones.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

uansari1 said:


> Not if you get the black ones.


'fraid not. I see the dirt, whether it's on silver or black, and I want it off


----------

